# Exo Terra Glass Lids.



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been working on my Exo Terra 18" cube for a couple of months now. But no matter what I seam to do I cant keep the top of the tank moist. I was wondering if anyone had made a glass top for the Exo terra or maybe just modified the original one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The Wolfe


----------



## pinalj (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

I just got an exo terra cube. I might just save the top screen cover and replace it with glass and make a 2-4 inch screen cover for ventilation.
Let's say the total width of my cube is about 20in. I would then have to cut a 16in width glass and make a screen vent that is 4 inches in width.


-Jose


----------



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 24x18x36 Exo Terra and i just toke out the screen and went to Lowes and had them cut me a long piece for the back,and 2 smaller ones for the front.I only use one piece of the glass for the front part.Then I put screen in using the spline I took out.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Completely remove the original top and have a piece of glass cut. If you want to install ventilation across the front, have it cut short.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out the second page of my thread for one example of building a new glass lid for an exo terra. I started with just getting two pieces of glass cut to fit on top of the screen in the original lid but eventually decided to make a nicer lid! Good luck!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/88674-nath514s-frog-tank-photo-thread.html


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

The Wolfe said:


> I have been working on my Exo Terra 18" cube for a couple of months now. But no matter what I seam to do I cant keep the top of the tank moist. I was wondering if anyone had made a glass top for the Exo terra or maybe just modified the original one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The Wolfe


Hi Wolfe,

I have around 30 exo terra tanks that I've have tried different things on. The most effective has been to remove the screen top (they rust), cut off the black tabs that held on the top (there are a couple different top's out there, yous could be different). From here, I get a piece of 1/4" glass cut to size and put it on top, inside the frame. 

I have other tanks that have a 2" screen on the front and then glass the rest of the way. This keeps the glass clear and the humidity down. 

Sorry for the short explanation - quick response while at work. 

Brad


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replays!
It has given me many ideas for my tank. I'll look into all of them and see what seem to work best for my tank. Also if you could possibly post some pictures of what your lid modifications look like it would be greatly appreciated. 
Once again thanks very much!
The Wolfe


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Just put saran wrap on it. Works great! I leave the screens in, but easy to take screen off.


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have read that a lot of people have made a glass top for there exo terra
you would think by now the manufacturer would make a glass top so you could buy with a glass top or a mesh top


----------

